# Electric Steps Intermittent up/down rocker switch



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hymer A Class 2003 B574.
The steps frequently fail to go down owing to an intermittent rocker switch.
This device seems quite complicated to repair and I guess expensive to replace.
There are two micro switches that the rocker engages with to trigger the motor.
Has anyone repaired or bought a new switch?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Any pictures?

Microswitches are quite freely available if the main body of the switch is OK.

Usually the switches are not rated for DC motor operation and the contacts burn out, same as we have found with microswitch taps.

If that is the case, I'd suggest fitting a relay between the switches and the stop to give extended life operation.

Peter


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Boris,

As Listerdiesel said, any pictures?

If it is a round black rocker switch on a square silver grey backplate, about two and a quarter inches square, bearing a picture of two steps with up and down arrows, I have a brand new one which was supplied with a new Hymer double step I purchased.

The switch is not compatible with my M/H.

If it is the same as your switch you can have it. If you pm me I can post it to you.

Regards, 
Roger


----------



## roxie (Dec 28, 2012)

hi,just had same problem, I found micro switch bent out of shape with pushing switch to hard, I got a small screw driver and carfullly bent it back.


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

I fixed mine a while back and posted some pics. This should be the thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-140372-.html


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.
Attached are 3 images.


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

If it's possible you will need to separate the printed circuit board from the switches. I can't see what holds them together on yours. Maybe some hidden screws?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, any update on your step repair?


----------

